# Solved: Internet stops working after a few minutes



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

I have 2 computers on my network, my laptop and desktop. Both connect to my N router through a wireless connection. My desktop used to be connected via ethernet cable to the router, but I had to move it's location so I just bought it a wireless N USB adapter. 

Now that my desktop is connected with a wireless adapter, it works great for about 5-10 minutes before the internet just stops working. Whenever I go to any web page, I get a "This page can not be displayed" error and only way to get the internet working again is so restart the computer. My laptop doesnt have this issue and its always connected to the internet.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Make sure that you do not have two wireless managers running.Either the windows default or the new wireless adapter manager,but not both
Also might try changing the wireless channel.1/6/11 in the US


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

Both may be running. How do I see if this is the cause and how would I permanently disable windows one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

iworld said:


> Both may be running. How do I see if this is the cause and how would I permanently disable windows one?


That would depend on exactly what version of Windows you have. Are you using the 3rd party wireless client to manage the wireless connection?


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> That would depend on exactly what version of Windows you have. Are you using the 3rd party wireless client to manage the wireless connection?


I am on Windows XP and using Netgear WN111 Smart Wizard to connect to my router.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

XP =Wireless zero configuration.
Netgear= a service/task running that has netgear as part of it's name.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

pedroguy said:


> XP =Wireless zero configuration.
> Netgear= a service/task running that has netgear as part of it's name.


yes... so what should I do to solve my issue?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well,here is the path to determine what status of system services is.
Your looking for WZC and Netgear.If both are enabled/manual.Then disable the one you do not want to use.




Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable *Wireless Zero Configuration* in Services if you're using the Netgear client.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Disable *Wireless Zero Configuration* in Services if you're using the Netgear client.


I disabled it, and it has been 30 minutes and the internet has not cut out yet. This seems to be working... so far. Thanks for your help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

